# changing substrate



## osiris214 (Jul 28, 2007)

i wanted to plant my 29g and wanted to use eco-complete as a substrate. my question is ; how do i change the sustrate (pea gravel) without disrupting the bacteria?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

This has already been answered. A simple search will yield several answers.


----------

